# Standing in solidarity with France



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2015)

Leaders of western nations have already offered France all help and support that might be needed but something else is going on.

State premiers in Australia are lighting up iconic buildings with the tricolour of blue, white and red. 
In NSW it is the Opera House and the French flag will fly over the Harbour Bridge. The Premier said that if a large enough flag cannot be produced, one will be made.







Melbourne has lit up red, white and blue tonight in a poignant display of support for the Paris terror attack victims.

Landmarks across the city including the MCG and the Arts Centre spire were bathed in the colours of the French flag as Melburnians paid their respects.
The National Gallery of Victoria, the State Library and Melbourne Town Hall were also lit up to show solidarity.


The One World Trade Centre in New York and the Calgary Tower have also been illuminated in blue, white and red.

Here is a gallery of places around the world where solidarity is being expressed with lighting displays/

http://www.theage.com.au/photogalle...151114-gkz76f.html?aggregate=&selectedImage=6

Please show photographs from your city/town/country if you can.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

Vigils, books of condolence and events showing solidarity are planned in Glasgow and Edinburgh.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-34820132


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

Glasgow Hydro - concert hall


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

Tower Bridge, London


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)

One World Trade


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Australia...and to all the countries who are supporting our neighbour  France from outside the European Union ....we must stand together against the evilness of the Extremists..they have now taken on the  Might of whole of the western world..the Pandoras Box has now been opened wide!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Fern (Nov 14, 2015)

The Auckland museum


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Australia...and to all the countries who are supporting our neighbour  France from outside the European Union ....we must stand together against the evilness of the Extremists..they have now taken on the  Might of whole of the western world..the Pandoras Box has now been opened wide!!



Opened wide... Then Hope has also been released. Let us never lose hope in the face of trouble.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 14, 2015)

The CN Tower lit up with Red/White/Blue in solidarity with Paris


----------



## John C (Nov 14, 2015)

We must stand shoulder to shoulder with our oldest ally.  Without Lafayette we might still be a British Colony.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2015)

John C said:


> We must stand shoulder to shoulder with our oldest ally.  Without Lafayette we might still be a British Colony.



Hmm I'll let that one pass through to the keeper.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Hmmm. Britain doesn't have colonies anymore. However, some of us belong to the Commonwealth--an entirely different scenario. We should all stand with La Belle France because it is the moral thing to do. ISIL threatens us all, regardless of ethnic 

and religious differences. They seek to divide and conquer, we must stand strong, united against fear and repression, slavery, and death. Solidarite, fraternite, egalite. My computer will not permit me to spell these French words correctly.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2015)

Here you go Shali -  Liberté, égalité, fraternité, solidarité


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Warri for posting the correct spelling.  I had forgotten to add liberte.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My computer will not permit me to spell these French words correctly.



iPad, or other Apple machine?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Ancient  iPad.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 14, 2015)

“Boston is with you. #Paris Strong.”


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thank you Warri for posting the correct spelling.  I had forgotten to add liberte.



It's easy to pick up the accents. 
I simply type the words without them into a google web search. 
Up come a few references with the correct foreign spelling and I just copy and paste them.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 15, 2015)

It looks like the NSW Premier was able to source a big French flag for the Hatbour Bridge


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2015)

John C said:


> We must stand shoulder to shoulder with our oldest ally. Without Lafayette we might still be a British Colony.



Hmmm. That's a possibility. The Marquis did much to help Washington, Franklin and the Continental army win freedom from Britain.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My computer will not permit me to spell these French words correctly.






Shalimar said:


> Ancient  iPad.



The iPad's operating system- IOS is the same as the iPhone's operating system, and is similar to the Android operating system with respect to the way the text editor works.  Auto-correcting  is annoying, and can change the meaning of the message when texting. That can be potentially catastrophic    .


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2015)

chic said:


> Hmmm. That's a possibility. The Marquis did much to help Washington, Franklin and the Continental army win freedom from Britain.



Marquis? I think they were the French resistance fighters in WW II.

The French offered much more substantial support to American colonists after the outbreak of the American Revolution.



> France played a key role in the American Revolutionary War (American War of Independence; 1775–1783). After the Americans captured a British army, France recognized and allied itself with them in 1778, declared war on Britain, provided money and matériel to arm the new republic, and sent an army to the United States. French intervention made a decisive contribution to the U.S. victory in the war. Motivated by a long-term rivalry with Britain and by revenge for its territorial losses during the French and Indian War, France began secretly sending supplies in 1775. Spain and the Netherlands joined France, making it a global war in which the British had no major allies. France obtained its revenge, but materially it gained little and was left with over 1 billion livres in debts that seriously weakened the government on the eve of the French Revolution.
> 
> The French goal was to weaken Britain and to exact revenge for the defeat in the French and Indian War. After the American capture of the British invasion army at Saratoga in 1777, and after the French navy had been built up, France was ready. In 1778 France recognized the United States of America as a sovereign nation, signed a military alliance, went to war with Britain, built coalitions with the Netherlands and Spain that kept Britain without a significant ally of its own, provided the Americans with grants, arms and loans, sent a combat army to serve under George Washington, and sent a navy that prevented the second British army from escaping from Yorktown in 1781. In all, the French spent about 1.3 billion livres (in modern currency, approximately thirteen billion U.S. dollars) to support the Americans directly, not including the money it spent fighting Britain on land and sea outside the United States.[SUP][2][/SUP]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/France_in_the_American_Revolutionary_War


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 16, 2015)

I recently subscribed to a blog that may help me to become a better writer once I have more time.  I found this entry very interesting and thought provoking, so I am passing it along.  http://withoutbullshit.com/blog/what-we-say-and-what-we-actually-mean-about-the-paris-attacks/


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2015)

An interesting post, and as it says, written without BS.


----------

